# FX6 won't turn back on



## BuckeyeTez (May 10, 2016)

Making this for anyone searching for help. I just did one of my two weekly water changes and when I powered on my power strips my FX6 wouldn't turn on. No vibration, noise, it wasn't hot like it overheated, nothing.

I drained it, flipped it on its side and removed the 4 screws holding the motor assembly onto the filter and lifted the motor off. All I had to do was clean all the gunk off the impeller and inside the housing with a toothbrush I use just for filter cleaning. Flushed it with clean water and put it back together.

I did make sure I got the o-ring as wet as I could just in case it would help keep it from leaking. Not sure if that's necessary but I did it anyway. I'm glad I took a few minutes on YouTube to figure out what it was before I panicked lol.

I've only had mine for barely over four months so I've never had to do this. It's just like my AC-100 so if you're familiar with Fluval they appear to all be similar.

I will plan on doing this every three months from now on as to not ruin my evening plans with a surprise again!

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Nice. Thanks for sharing. Pulling the pump assembly is pretty painless. I've had the same experience as you once, but on the FX5.

So you use separate toothbrushes? That would explain a few things with my teeth :wink:


----------

